# Code p1101 please help!



## DubstepRacing (Dec 12, 2012)

2012 Cruze 1.4 Turbo Automatic. Chassis has 52K and the engine has about 12K. Engine Dropped in 3months ago and has been doing Flawlessly since. 

I am going to start off by saying I did do as much research (Google, archives, etc.) as I could but did not find hardly anything on my situation. Lastly the Dealership is not an option for personal reasons. 

Code (P1101) has been causing my check engine light to come on. For a month now I have been trying to diagnose what would be the cause and tried many different things but no luck. 

On my Generic Scanner (eBay) P1101: Actual measured airflow from MAF, EGR, and TP is not within range of calculated airflow. 
At my Shop on ALLDATA 
P1101: Intake airflow system performance. 

(FYI Code P1101 is the only code being thrown)

My only mods are: Exhaust Muffler & Resonator Delete, AEM True Boost Gauge (for boost readings only), and The intake Resonator delete. 

Now I tried the obvious because the code started getting thrown a little bit after I did the boost gauge. I replaced all the vacuum lines with brand new ones and believe me when I say the gauge has been installed near professionally but that did not solve my problem. I then removed the vacuum line from the boost to the back side of the intake and reinstalled the factory line back. (I clear the codes each time I tried something) but once again 10mins of driving and the code got thrown again. I then checked every part of the engine for any signs of cracks or leaks with a can of brake and parts cleaner. But no good. I did the computer relearn procedure by removing the negative terminal connector on the battery and I let it sit for over 10mins before reconnecting the battery. Still 10mins of driving the code got thrown again. I inspected the top of the valve cover for leaks and the PCV, everythin. Checked out. 

I am not experiencing any poor/rough idle, performance loss, or bad gas Milage. 

I pulled the spark plugs out and regapped them all to 0.30 a month ago, which made the car run so much better. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Try removing and spraying some contact cleaner on your MAT & MAF sensors.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> Try removing and spraying some contact cleaner on your MAT & MAF sensors.



^ What he said, You might have some sort of crap in or near you're maf sensor that is causing it.


----------



## DubstepRacing (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I apologize for the delay but I'm doing a lot of work. 

Okay now I first disconnected the negative terminal. Then pulled the MAF, MAP to clean with electronic cleaner. Let dry for 10mins hooked things back up. Went on my lunch and drove 8mins to a restaurant. On my way back is when the light came on. Got back to my shop and used the scanner, again the same code. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

I looked it up in Service Information and found a tsb for it, PI0907b. It has you checking the pcv pipe at the turbo inlet side. You will need access to a scanner that can give you throttle position. It should read between 8-12% at idle without a/c on. If it is lower than 8%, remove the pcv tube at the turbo air inlet and cover it with tape. start the car and idle it, if the percentage goes back up to where it's supposed to be, replace the pcv pipe. If you don' have access to a scanner you could cover the hole with something that isn't going to be ingested into the engine and see if the light comes back on. Also there is an air baffle on the filter housing (grid like circle) make sure it isn't knocked out of place or missing.


----------



## DubstepRacing (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome thank you so much. It won't be till this Sunday before I'm able to perform this test. I will keep you guys posted as if it does work or not. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DubstepRacing (Dec 12, 2012)

I apologize for the late response. Had a lot going on at both of my jobs. 

First I ordered a new valve cover gasket since I noticed that it had a very small leak at one corner, so I ordered an OEM one waited few days for it to come in, finally found time to install it. After installing the gasket the light came on after several minutes of driving. I then did an inspection of the air baffle to be sure it was not missing or out of place, but that checked out fine. I have a complete block and head I got for $100 and I noticed that my current engine had the old design valve cover and that the spare engine had the brand new design. So I swapped them out. Same issue, light came on after driving. Using the shops SnapOn scanner I was able to perform all the RE-Learn procedures but still the light came back on. Now finally after replacing the PCV hose my TPS % came back up from constant 1% AT idle too 8-12% AT idle.


----------



## DubstepRacing (Dec 12, 2012)

This is the hose that I swapped out with the spare engine.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice! Glad to hear you got it all cleared up. Mind if I ask what was wrong with the other engine?


----------



## DubstepRacing (Dec 12, 2012)

My old engine was a lemon that the dealer refused to make right. When i ordered another engine from LKQ it was $925 total with estimated 10K miles on the engine. For $100 more I got to keep the old core. 

Now that I have had time to drive the car for a good 30mins of causal driving & some pedal to the metal launches, I can say I am happy with the fact the code has not come back. 

My issue now is when I come to a complete stop regardless if the car is in "D" or "P" my idle now surges slightly like with 150-250rmp from what stock should be. No codes are being thrown and performer doesn't seem to be hurting any either. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

Glad to see you got it resolved. For the idle dip, try removing the charge air pipe to the throttle body and see how dirty the TB is where the plate just about touches it, if it's got some crud on it clean it off and let us know.


----------



## Junkycruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey I'm having the same problem. What caused your idle to fluctuate. Mine is doing the same thing with my new pcv tube. When I put the old one back on it idles fine but p1101 comes back on.


----------



## panos7 (May 3, 2014)

Hey guys!
I have a question as I'm about to change the PCV pipe! How do you get it off from the turbo inlet side?? It seems stuck...!!
Thanks for any help!


----------



## dmstyres (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi, Can you tell me the part # of that hose you swapped out? I noticed mine is lose & wiggles around at the turbo end. I also get the p1101 code. I recall wiggling that hose around & the code went. The code is back, this time I did clean the MAF sensor & would just like to replace the hose.Thx
PS- I like my Cruze. I bought it new in 2011, it now has 171000 km's on it & still runs like a champ.


----------



## 2016 Chevy Cruze (Aug 12, 2020)

DubstepRacing said:


> 2012 Cruze 1.4 Turbo Automatic. Chassis has 52K and the engine has about 12K. Engine Dropped in 3months ago and has been doing Flawlessly since.
> 
> I am going to start off by saying I did do as much research (Google, archives, etc.) as I could but did not find hardly anything on my situation. Lastly the Dealership is not an option for personal reasons.
> 
> ...


I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze LS. I only have 56,000 miles on it. Last week my engine light came on. The code was a P1101. I went to youtubeand I followed there instruction. The first thing i did was repaced the air filter. The 2nd step was pulling out the MAF sensor. I cleaned it. After letting it dry, i put it back in. My engine came on and I notice the car was idling rough. I then check for a vacuum leak with a smake text and there is nothing to report. So the way i look at it? I figured there was two options left. Pull out the throttle body and clean it or report replace the MAF sensor. That is what I did. It took the car a whole a full day but notice the engine light was off. Its been two days and i can only hope the engine light


----------



## 2016 Chevy Cruze (Aug 12, 2020)

Sorry everyone for the poor spelling


----------



## 2016 Chevy Cruze (Aug 12, 2020)

Code (P1101) has been causing my check engine light to come on. For a month now I have been trying to diagnose what would be the cause and tried many different things



Now I tried the obvious because the code started getting thrown a little bit after I did the boost gauge. I replaced all the vacuum lines with brand new ones and believe me when I say the gauge has been installed near professionally but that did not solve my problem. I then removed the vacuum line from the boost to the back side of the intake and reinstalled the factory line back. (I clear the codes each time I tried something) but once again 10mins of driving and the code got thrown again. I then checked every part of the engine for any signs of cracks or leaks with a can of brake and parts cleaner. But no good. I did the computer relearn procedure by removing the negative terminal connector on the battery and I let it sit for over 10mins before reconnecting the battery. Still 10mins of driving the code got thrown again. I inspected the top of the valve cover for leaks and the PCV, everythin. Checked out.

I am not experiencing any poor/rough idle, performance loss, or bad gas Milage.

I pulled the spark plugs out and regapped them all to 0.30 a month ago, which made the car run so much better.




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


> Click to expand...


I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze LS. I only have 56,000 miles on it. Last week my engine light came on. The code was a P1101. I went to youtube and I followed there instruction. The first thing i did was repaced the air filter. The 2nd step was pulling out the MAF sensor. I cleaning it. After letting it dry, i put it back in. My engine came on and I notice the car was idling rough. I then check for a vacuum leak with a smoke test and there is nothing to report. I figured there was two options left. Pull out the throttle body and clean it or replace the MAF sensor. That is what I did. It took the car a whole a full day but notice the engine light was off. Its been two days and i can only hope the engine light stays off.


----------



## 2016 Chevy Cruze (Aug 12, 2020)

DubstepRacing said:


> 2012 Cruze 1.4 Turbo Automatic. Chassis has 52K and the engine has about 12K. Engine Dropped in 3months ago and has been doing Flawlessly since.
> 
> I am going to start off by saying I did do as much research (Google, archives, etc.) as I could but did not find hardly anything on my situation. Lastly the Dealership is not an option for personal reasons.
> 
> ...





Vetterin said:


> Try removing and spraying some contact cleaner on your MAT & MAF sensors.





DubstepRacing said:


> 2012 Cruze 1.4 Turbo Automatic. Chassis has 52K and the engine has about 12K. Engine Dropped in 3months ago and has been doing Flawlessly since.
> 
> I am going to start off by saying I did do as much research (Google, archives, etc.) as I could but did not find hardly anything on my situation. Lastly the Dealership is not an option for personal reasons.
> 
> ...


My engine light was on for 3 months and now I have good news for you! I did everything possible but when I pulled the boot off the TROTTLE BODY AND CLEAN IT MY CHECK ENGINE LIGHT IS NOW OFF


----------



## 2016 Chevy Cruze (Aug 12, 2020)

If anyone is getting a P1101, you have to read this. I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze LS. The engine light has been on for close to 3 months. I changed my filter and cleaned the MAF sensor but nothing work. I then replaced the MAF sensor but nothing. So I started thinking about how air goes into the intake and a bell went off. Here is your fix to code P1101? I clean the TROTTLE BODY AND THE LIGHT WENT OFF. I am not a mechanic but I am not stupid. Good luck to you


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

2016 Chevy Cruze said:


> If anyone is getting a P1101, you have to read this. I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze LS. The engine light has been on for close to 3 months. I changed my filter and cleaned the MAF sensor but nothing work. I then replaced the MAF sensor but nothing. So I started thinking about how air goes into the intake and a bell went off. Here is your fix to code P1101? I clean the TROTTLE BODY AND THE LIGHT WENT OFF. I am not a mechanic but I am not stupid. Good luck to you


k
stupid is as stupid does.


----------

